# New guy from WV



## jjz28 (Apr 14, 2013)

My name is Jeff. I have a gravely 8163B that was bought by my mother new in 1983 (I think). I learned to mow on this tractor. She later sold it to my grandpa. When my grandpa died about 2 years ago, the family wanted me to have it. It is an awesome machine but the pto isn't spinning right now. I guess maybe the clutch is slipping. I hope to learn a lot from this forum and meet some good people.


----------



## jjz28 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is a pic. I just took it that is why the shifter cover is off.


----------

